# Anyone do vasectomy reversal or sperm aspiration?



## leanmarie (Sep 25, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with either? We instantly regretted the vasectomy and we want to do the best option for us right now. Money is a deciding factor, but I have read that IVF goes with sperm aspiration, so the cost can be the same. 
I am also worried about time. I will be 43 and I am worried that a VR will be a waste of money, but the thought of not trying would get to me. It has been 5 months since it was done, so we are hoping that it will be successful. Even though I have a 3 yr old and I had no trouble conceiving him, I am very worried about my fertility and the reality that it has decreased because of my age. I do not feel old at all, but unfortunately fertility is different. 
Has anyone been through a VR at my age or close to it and how did it turn out? Has anyone tried sperm extraction with artificial insemination? I have heard about aspiration, but not extraction. I have read that sperm is taken directly from the testicles and placed into the woman during her ovulation. I have read that VR alternative, but no personal stories about it. Any information would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more attention! :bump:


----------



## valsblondies (Jul 1, 2009)

Following - I am 42 with 5,7 and 14 yo ds's. DH is 47 and had a vas. 5 years ago. We decided that as unlikely as it might be to have more kids, we would regret not giving it a shot. He goes for his reversal in two weeks. We are trying to take an attitude of just letting things happen naturally beyond that, and not getting too preoccupied with pregnancy.


----------



## lihuncot (Mar 20, 2015)

well,We are trying to take an attitude of just letting things happen naturally beyond that, and not getting too preoccupied with pregnancy.thanks


----------

